# Jacobsen motorbike



## cabanadan (Nov 5, 2013)

Got this bike from Mikeybike in Chicago.  Schwinn Excelsior frame.  Talked to an oldtimer that worked at Jacobsen's in Racine Wisconsin and he described the bike to me before I even showed it to him...  Any other info would be good.  Closeup shots of engine.  Have other shots from a distance to follow...


----------



## cabanadan (Nov 5, 2013)

*Jacobsen*

Here is a shot


----------



## ABC Services (Nov 5, 2013)

*little bits*

here is what I have.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 5, 2013)

Welcome, and nice find!!!


----------



## bike (Nov 5, 2013)

*how bout*

some full shots???????


----------

